# Xbox Live



## Guppy123 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello, this may be an immature thread but... i was just wondering if any of you play halo 2 on xbox live. If you do, maybe we could play sometime and talk about fishes. My gametag is Kermet teh fr0g


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I have xbox live my gamertag is:

Raggedy Raccoon

- Jonno


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I'm on xbl/halo2, but haven't been on much recently.

My clan's really rough and ragged, so be warned. 

Talk about fishes here, strictly halo 2 there (and uber volkswagens, my clan derived from vwvortex, a vwForum).

Gamertag: eurasian


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Gamertag: Gh3tTo 5oLdIeR

I stopped playing for a while I hate cheaters :chair: . I just recently started to play again with the updates, and new maps.Here is my profile if you would like to view it.


----------

